
Why is manipulating users OK for profit but manipulating votes for power isn't? - RyanAF7
How, or why, do you distinguish a difference between goose-stepping your users into providing their email address vs manipulating mass opinion?<p>Smaller scale same result - the instigator gets what they want.
======
a3n
The difference is that a business is explicitly an adversary; caveat emptor.

Elected officials are supposed to represent the interests of the people. "We
choose you to look after things for us."

I'm not saying this justifies business practices, and I'm not saying that any
set of elected officials actually do represent their people's interests. But
on the face of it, that's the difference.

------
algaeontoast
One aims to illicit a need (which can be immediately fulfilled by a purchase)
the other pushes a belief or world-view.

Both are arguably unethical depending on your optics.

------
johnwheeler
Selling something is OK. Fraud is not OK. Pretty simple distinction.

